# What is your opion on smoking and hunting?



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Well for the sake of debate here it is: What is your opion on smoking and deer hunting?
There are two schools of thought 1) smoking doesn't seem to bother the deer at all and 2) smoking spooks the deer.
I guess from what I have experienced smoking doesn't bother the deer. I smoke in my blind as well as in my tree stand. I always see deer.In my blind I have smoked while the deer where on my bait feeding and it does not bother them. While in the tree stand I smoke occassionally and they still come in. I do not smoke however once I know a deer is nearby for fear the movement will spook them or they may spot the red glare. I have just put one out tho and have several deer walk in. 
I do however feel there is a great difference between smoking in a blind and a tree stand. In your blind you are in an enclosed area and can easily conceal a cigarette. In a stand your out in the open and you can not hide it as well and movement is easier to pick up. 
I know many smokers who never smoke when hunting. So lets have it to smoke or not to smoke that is the question. Born


[This message has been edited by born2hunt65 (edited 02-15-2000).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I know smokers who go out in the woods smelling like a chimney and see as many deer as I do in my scentlok suit. I suspect that it may be a smell they have grown accustomed to.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

For deer i would say it doesn't matter from my past experience, but bear forget it don't even think about it leave them in your truck.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I have smoked and seen deer,I try not to.
I think the movement more than the smoke alerts them.Yes bear are cautious,don't smoke.


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

My wife is a smoker and the first day she deerhunted I suggested she not smoke and she only saw one doe, the next day she decided if no deer were coming she would smoke and 6 does came in followed by a nice 8pt buck. she said they didn't even pay attention to her.
PS the 8pt made a beautiful european mount.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I've always wondered about that. I don't smoke so its not really a problem for me. I can tell you this, I can sure smell when someone nearby is smoking. I also believe that it would be easier for a deer to pattern you if he smells your smoke every morning comming from the same spot. I know many people do it and have great success so who am I to say. 

PS weather or not smoking spooks deer, it sure would be cool if people who smoke didn't throw their butts on the ground or in the water! I hate that! No offense 

------------------
Phish


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Yooper I bet that 8 point made a nice mount, congrats to your wife.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Erik, I guess I'm as guilty as the next guy for butts on the ground. You are right it would be nice not to have them thrown all over. I am quiting today so hopefully I'll succeed and be a non-smoking hunter like you. I hope I do not fail because I'd like to see if it makes a difference in hunting.Born


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Born, good luck. I wish you the best.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Thank you Steve for the encouragement, your a pal. Born


----------



## Yooper (Feb 1, 2000)

Born,
I second that, Good Luck on being smoke free.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I got to thinkin, and I really sounded like an arrogant swine in my above post. I hope I didn't offend any smokers. I use to smoke also, but thankfully I was able to beat it. My secret? I got real sick once. It lasted about a month all together. I was so sick that I didn't even want a cigarette. When I finally started getting better, I decided it was a good time to quit. Partly because I wanted to and partly because my doctor told me to. It didn't happen over night but eventually the cravings went away. 
Best of luck to you Born! And if at first you don't succeed, try agian!

------------------
Phish


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Erik You sounded just fine. You were stating an opion and thats what the forums are about to stimulate discussions. Anyway sometimes it takes a spark to get things going  . Congrats on quiting smoking. No it is not easy to do as I have found out. And I would like to thank everyone for their support. THANKS GUYS. Born


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Is this hunting forum or smoking forum?


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Birdog10 this is a hunting forum but I was under the impression that Michigan-Sportsman was a place for friends to share ideas, opions, and support each other. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------

